# CCT-.0.9.3



## Parity (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok I get this error when trying to open it can someone help me?

Could not find the main class.program will exit.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 22, 2009)

Have you tried to extract the file?


----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2009)

Unzip it.


----------



## Parity (Oct 22, 2009)

Edward said:


> Unzip it.



is that the same as extracting it


----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2009)

Parity said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Unzip it.
> ...



Yesh


----------



## Parity (Oct 22, 2009)

Edward said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



I did then.


----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2009)

Did you try downloading it again. what OS are you using? I dont think cct works on mac


----------



## Parity (Oct 22, 2009)

Edward said:


> Did you try downloading it again. what OS are you using? I dont think cct works on mac



I am using windows.


----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2009)

Well then all i can tell you is restart your computer, or download it again. i never had any problems with cct that weren't fixed by unzipping.


----------



## Parity (Oct 22, 2009)

Edward said:


> Well then all i can tell you is restart your computer, or download it again. i never had any problems with cct that weren't fixed by unzipping.



Here a video/


----------



## Shortey (Oct 22, 2009)

Parity said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Well then all i can tell you is restart your computer, or download it again. i never had any problems with cct that weren't fixed by unzipping.
> ...



At 12 seconds in, you need to go back again, and unzip THAT file. The whole CCT file.


----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2009)

Parity said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Well then all i can tell you is restart your computer, or download it again. i never had any problems with cct that weren't fixed by unzipping.
> ...



Do you have the latest java platform installed?


----------



## Parity (Oct 22, 2009)

Morten said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Still didn't work.


----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2009)

Parity said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Parity said:
> ...


then use jnet timer. basically the same thing


----------



## Parity (Oct 22, 2009)

Edward said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > Morten said:
> ...


Does it talk?
That is what I really want./


----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2009)

The whole process. Don't know how this could be simpler.

go to cube.garron.us
go to cct
download version 0.93
extract all the files.
run cct. 
I dont see your problem.


----------



## Parity (Oct 22, 2009)

Edward said:


> The whole process. Don't know how this could be simpler.
> 
> go to cube.garron.us
> go to cct
> ...


Ok watch now I will make a video.


----------



## Parity (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2009)

I have no idea how to help you. Do you really need voices? just use jnet, or an online timer.


----------



## shelley (Oct 23, 2009)

Do you have the newest version of java installed?


----------



## Parity (Oct 23, 2009)

shelley said:


> Do you have the newest version of java installed?



Prob not could you link me to it?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 23, 2009)

Parity said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have the newest version of java installed?
> ...



http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=latest+version+of+java


----------

